# total snow accumulations



## amscapes03 (Nov 24, 2003)

anyone ever come across a decent website that posts snow accumulations to date? especially one for the new england area. thanks in advance!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/nerfc/graphics/snowmaps/html/snow_depth.html


----------

